# Why LGD's are soooo amazing!



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

So a few days ago my moms (2) 18 month old Karakachan females were going NUTS..... they are on long trolley lines (as they are still under 2 years old and my mom was in the house) 
My mom went outside and from her back porch saw what she thought was a LARGE dog walking through the back pasture in the sheep area (also where the girls are cabled) so she goes out there and as she is unhooking the girls from the line... the "large dog" stands up on its hind legs.... thats right.. not a dog.. a BEAR! :shocked: She second guesses letting the dogs off the lead but it is too late they are already about 15 ft from the BEAR and closing in... Bear charges dogs, dogs round up the Bear as a team effort, Bear is growling and swatting at dogs, finally takes off running... climbs over the fence (as dogs are biting its butt) and high tails it up the canyon.... dogs then walk calmly back to my mom... and roll over for some belly rubs. ( My mom was still standing with her mouth wide open as she had just had NUMEROUS visions of watching her precious LGD pups get ripped to pieces in front of her before she could go get the shotgun!) 

These dogs are amazing! Anyone else care to share their stories???? Thought it would be a fun post.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow that was close!! And scary!

I've shared mine before but will again & looking very much fwd to hearing from you guys too.

A couple yrs ago our Anatolian pup at around 12mos old was in a pen next to the goats. He had lacerated the only Nubian's rear leg & we were ready to give up on him so he was in solitary.
One morning woke up to find him in with the goats. A few days later a neighbor warned that a cougar had been spotted. So thats why in was in there!
During the day he was on a long chain outside their fenceline.
Busy milking & hear the clanging of chain on fence. 
Oh, pup jumped fence. Take him out put him back on chain. 5 minutes later he was back in. He let me know he was ready to be serious & not mess with legs.
Then we decided to add the Deputy, a 3/4 Anat Gr Pyr pup.
Sheriff lets Dep do all the running around & barking.
They dispatch anything that gets into goat pen & get high praise.
It took us a couple of years before we got our first LGD & plenty of bumps in the road but they are both worth their weight in gold!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Back in May hubby & I were busy doing fence when we heard Deputy snarl at a yrling.
A few minutes later the familier cry of a newborn! Ran down there, he was guarding mama doe who was still in labor, keeping everyone else away.
Very gently did he help clean even during delivery. Grateful tears as I write.
He even makes sure no one gets close when I am bottle feeding.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Here is another amazing LGD story.  I almost got a CAS and to anyone interested in the breed there is a breed rescue in CA. 
http://www.wkbw.com/news/local/Woman-Do ... 69109.html


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow... that is amazing...and so frightening.... :shocked: ... glad the dogs are OK.....great job.....I love LGD's..... :hug: :leap: :clap: :thumb:


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

Nancy D I have a story to add about your LGD and scratches to the hind legs of the goats. Athena is my 2 1/2 year old LGD. About 3 times earlier this srping, I would see minor scratches to the right hind leg of Ophelia (the ornery, dominant, oldest doe). After seeing a little more serious scratch (still just a scratch - no torn skin or punctures) I figured I better take a day to 'watch from afar' so I could see if Athena was playing too rough. 

To make a long story short, the one 5 minute period when I decided to do something else (trimming trees just in front of the barn) I heard Ophelia bellar like she was absolutely being tortured. I turned to see what was up and saw her head stuck through the welded wire fence - she was just in a panic and screaming bloody murder. Athena calmly walks up behind her, gently grabs onto her rear leg and pulls her out of the fence. I fixed that area of the fence and no issues with scratches since then. 

The moral of that story is don't be too quick to judge if you think your LGD is screwing up.


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

:ROFL: MissMM. That's great! I can't wait til Grumpy is older. This morning when I put out hay, I look over and he's belly crawling through the middle of it. My sheep Moose goes nose to nose with him. ("I was going to eat that. Now it's got...well I don't want to think what it's got on it.") Grumpy sits up and turns the other way.(SOORRRYY! Geez. Can't a guy scratch himself around here?") Murray the goat touches noses with him. ("Hey! If I could get down and belly crawl like that...I totally would!") :laugh: 

Gina


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

My choredog, Chaco Louise, is an ACD X Catahoula but she acts as a LGD on her own accord, not something I taught her. When managing stock she only uses as much force as necessary and she adjusts her working style accordingly. She's worked everything from chicks, ducks, guinea and geese to sheep, goats, range cattle and even wild burros. She can even work singles! I'm proud to say she's never broken skin.

Chaco is fearless on stock. Yet has a gentle side. She uses her nose like a broom to sweep recalcitrant drakes back in line and if one is stupid enough to challenge her, she gives him a big licking with that slap, happy tongue of hers. Works like a charm every time. She's rounded up hatchling quail with her snout also using it to bop them outta' the yard in which they got displaced and back to their parents. When a foursome of Harris Hawks attacked our geese, she lept up into the air and nabbed it by the wing, also ripping off one of its legs. Now there are only 3 and they have not bothered our geese since. Chaco's so fierce that she can shoo off hawks and owls perched 30' up off the ground and so agile that she can take on and run off a wild jack - I tell 'ya those things are AGGRESSIVE - in no time flat without sustaining injury. That's the Catahoula in her. Where she gets her softside is beyond me.

I trust Chaco with all of our animals but never leave her unattended around them, that's just how I was taught. She's not allowed to play w/her charges either. However, I do let her care for our kid goats. Every morning she cleans their ears, faces and backends like a bitch would her pups. Ditto sometimes in the p.m., too, when we go back out to feed and put everyone up for the night. As with our other animals, she is naturally protective of them and just last month saved one of the twins from being bitten by a Diamondback rattler (ref: thread titled, "Angel's Guardian Angel"). Having been formally trained in rattlesnake avoidance, she's also alerted me and other family members to countless rattlesnakes on our property and on the trail, no doubt saving us from being bitten, too.

Chaco is indeed my Guardian Angel. A few years ago she saved me from some nutcase that tried to break his way into our home. My hubby and our sons had gone to a movie and I was home alone, pretty incapacitated with muscle disease. Both dogs went ballistic as the guy tried to break in. He seemed oblivious to the dogs snarling and lunging at him through the security door he was trying to bust down. Not knowing what else to do I yelled, "door sit!" - the cue for my dogs to step back from the door and sit quietly why I answer it. That, not the aggression, is what deterred the jerk (he looked like Uncle Fester in a striped polo shirt) and he took off. Just goes to show, the only thing more effective than an aggressive dog is an obedient aggressive dog - really!!!!

Nope, I couldn't ask for a better choredog or a more loyal best friend.

Deb Mc


----------

